# Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?



## Jaschi (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo, da ich ja plane meinen Teich umzubauen, mache ich mir auch gedanken über die Filteranlage....
Da kommt dann bei mir die Frage auf, welche art der Filterung ist Sinnvoller...
Es gibt ja zum einen die Pumpe mit z.B. Druckfilter (mein Favorit) und wie ich jetzt viel lesen konnte der Favorit von vielen anderen, der Bodenablauf mit Schwerkraftfilter...
Wenn ich mir dann noch überlege was eine Pumpe mit ca. 50 W im Jahr an Strom kostet, stellt sich mir die frage ob ich nicht einfach einen Schwerkraftfilter der wie ich verstanden habe keinen Stromverbrauch hat! wirtschaftlicher ist... und ja auch noch andere Vorteile hat.
Aber ab welcher Große eignet sich der Einsatz eines solchen Filters....
Ich denke nämlich das z.b die 100er Rohre vom Bodenablauf bezogen auf meinen Teich überdimensioniert sind....
Kann man sowas auch in kleineren Dimensionen bauen ohne z.b 3 Regentonnen stehen zu haben usw... 
Mein Teich wird ca. eine Größe von 1000 Liter und eine max Tiefe von 1m haben.... Ein kleiner Wasserfall der ca. 40-50 cm über dem Wasserrand liegt, soll einen teilweise abgetrennten Bereich der als Pflanzenfilter dient, 
einspeisen.

Dann nochmal meine Frage, ist so ein Schwerkraftfilter für diese Dimension überhaupt machbar und vorallem auch Sinnvoll????


Vielen Dank
LG Jaschi


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

Moin Jaschi, 

Da hast Du offensichtlich was falsch verstanden.

Es gibt Schwerkraftsysteme (ich nenne es bewusst nicht Filter) und es gibt "gepumpte" Systeme.  Das Wasser fliesst ja nicht von alleine im Kreislauf und deswegen brauch man auch bei den Schwerkraftsystemen eine Pumpe die das Wasser im Kreis pumpt. 

Der Hauptunterschied besteht darin, das der Wasserstand in Teich und Filter auf einer Höhe sind, die Pumpe also bei sogenannter Schwerkraft das Wasser nur im Kreis pumpt (durch das System schiebt) und dadurch eine Stromersparnis ist. 

Der zweite Unterschied ist das bei Schwerkraft, die Pumpe am Ende verschiedener Filter sitzen kann und somit sauberes (schon gefiltertes) Wasser pumpt.

Nun zum Filter: Letztendlich ist es egal, welchen Filter Du in welchem System einsetzt. Mit entsprechenden Vorkehrungen kannst Du nahezu jeden Filter in Schwerkraft oder gepumpt betreiben. Welcher Filter da der bessere ist... da scheiden sich selbst die Experten. 

Eines haben aber alle irgendwo gemeinsam:
1. Vorfilterung: Meist mechanisch über Siebe, Vliese Bürsten Absetzkammer usw. 
2. Biologische Filterung: Hier ist möglichst große Oberfläche gefragt damit sich Bakterien ansdiedeln können /z.B. Blähton, Filtermatten, HelX usw usw 

Um So besser die Vorfilterung, um so kleiner die Reinigungsintervalle für den Biofilter. 

So nun muss ich persönlich werden  
Jetzt kommt meine Meinung -  
Bei Deiner Teichgröße steht der Vorteil vom Schwerkraftsytem in keinem sinnvollen Verhältnis zum Aufwand. Wenn Dein Wasserfall dauerhaft laufen soll, dann pump einfach vom Teich in einen Filter und vom Auslauf des Filters speist Du den Wasserfall. 
Drei Regentonnen als Biologischen Filter halte ich für übertrieben von der Größe. 
Ich würde vermutlich vor den Wasserfall einen Siebfilter schalten und zwischen Wasserfall und Siebfilter einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter bauen. 
Alternativ könnte der Bodenfilter auch als Übergang zwischen Teich und Wasserfall sein. 

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt einige Unklarheiten beseitigt... zu den Details sollen sich die Experten melden.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## geecebird (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

Hallo Jaschi,



			
				Jaschi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir dann noch überlege was eine Pumpe mit ca. 50 W im Jahr an Strom kostet, stellt sich mir die frage ob ich nicht einfach einen Schwerkraftfilter der wie ich verstanden habe keinen Stromverbrauch hat! wirtschaftlicher ist...



Da hast du leider etwas falsch verstanden. Denn natürlich muss auch durch den Schwerkraftfilter das Wasser fließen, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass du das Wasser nicht erst in einen Filter pumpst, sondern die Pumpe in der letzten Kammer des Schwerkraftfilters sitzt.

Sag mal, wie kommst du bei nur 1000 Liter auf eine Tiefe von einem Meter? Hast du Steilwände, oder wie soll das aussehen?


----------



## Jaschi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

Vielen dank Wolf und Sven, da habe ich wohl wirklich was falsch verstanden bzw. überlesen.... vielleicht sollte ich mir mal gedanken machen wie man das ganze ohne Pumpe hinbekommt, wäre scheinbar eine Marktlücke *lol*
Wie ich es mir schon dacht lohnt sich der Aufwand bei dieser Teichgröße nicht wirklich... also Standart.... pumpe -> druckfiler -> Wasserfall (evtl. über Bypass abschaltbar) -> Pflanzenfilter -> Teich......

Sven du hast aufgepasst, ja es wird die ein oder andere Steiler Wand sein 

LG Jaschi


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

äh ... ja...Sven ... gut das Du es ansprichst !
Mal ne dumme Frage... bei geplanten 1000 liter und 1 meter tiefe 
wäre der Teich gerade mal 1x1 meter groß   
edit: und hätte dabei vier absolut senkrechte Wände

warum baust Du einen so kleinen Teich so tief ? 
Was hast Du vor ? 
Optisch dürfte das eher wie ein Loch aussehen als wie ein Teich... wenn die Daten wirklich stimmen. 
Setz mal ne genauere Planung rein, irgendwo liegt bei Deinen Daten ein Fehler. 

Wolf


----------



## Jaschi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

Keine Ahnung ob es dann nicht OffTopic ist wenn ich jetzt ein Bild vom Teich mit den geplanten größen reinsetze....
aber auf Wunsch von Wolf werde ich das mal machen, ansonsten liebe Mod´s bitte löschen oder was auch immer..... 

Es kann gut sein das ich mehr als 1000 liter habe, bin da nicht so versiert drinn, dieses genau zu berechnen...
Geplant sind nicht die 1000 liter sondern die abmessungen des Teiches....
Hoffe aber das man mit der Zeichnung was anfangen kann und bin sehr gespannt was dabei raus kommt  

LG Jaschi


----------



## geecebird (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

Jaschi,

nun kennen wir natürlich alle nicht deine Möglichkeiten, welche sich aus dem Garten ergeben würden, aber ich gebe dir einen Tipp:

Ich habe auch so angefangen und habe nun seit 1991 meinen vierten Teich gebaut und ich lerne immer noch dazu. Von daher kann ich dir nur einen Rat geben: Baue größer, buddel tiefer! Je größer der Teich ist, desto weniger Probleme wirst du bekommen und es wird eine Selbstregulierung stattfinden. Plane Bodenabläufe und Skimmer ein und mache es lieber gleich richtig, anstatt später zu verzweifeln. Lies dich mal durchs Forum und die Fachbeiträge, da wirst du einige Anregungen mitnehmen können.


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

hi jaschi



> Ich habe auch so angefangen und habe nun seit 1991 meinen vierten Teich gebaut und ich lerne immer noch dazu. Von daher kann ich dir nur einen Rat geben: Baue größer, buddel tiefer! Je größer der Teich ist, desto weniger Probleme wirst du bekommen und es wird eine Selbstregulierung stattfinden. Plane Bodenabläufe und Skimmer ein und mache es lieber gleich richtig, anstatt später zu verzweifeln. Lies dich mal durchs Forum und die Fachbeiträge, da wirst du einige Anregungen mitnehmen können.



ich würde diesen rat von sven annehmen. 

er weiß gar nicht wie recht er damit hat.


----------



## Jaschi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

Lieber Sevn, das mag ja sein und ich gebe dir da gerne recht, denn ich baue jetzt schon nach einem Jahr um, aber ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit den Teich gößer zu bauen.... ich will ja auch noch etwas rasen haben und nicht auf einem See wohnen, wobei das bestimmt auch was hätte *g*
Also ich bin auf diese größe beschränkt und somit wird es keine erweiterung geben... Bodenablauf hatte ich auch schon überlegt und bin darüber dann zum Scherkraftsystem gekommen, weshalb ich auch diesen Tread erstellt habe. Somit kann ich gerne nochmal frage, lohnt sich bei der Größe meines Teiches ein Bodenablauf usw.... oder langt es wie ich es mir bisher gedacht habe mit Pumpe, Druckfilter, Wasserfall,  Pflanzenfilter????
Oder kann man auch die Technik nehmen die ich andachte und das mit einem Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer verfeinern????
Und noch was, wozu müsste ich abgesehen von der Optik und das er sich leichter selbstreguliert einen größeren Teich bauen wenn da nur 2 Fische reinkommen werden????

LG Jaschi


----------



## geecebird (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichgröße und Schwerkraftfilter?*

OK, dann nehmen wir die Größe als Konstante und dann hat Wolf oben mit seinem Kommentar Recht. Denn dann lohnt sich der Aufwand für BA nicht.


----------

